# Integrierte Cam im Laptop streikt Acer Aspire 5610-Acer Orbi Cam



## williger (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo an alle. Folgendes Problem: die Cam funktionierte anfangs tadellos, vor kurzem konnte ich die Cam jedoch nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen. Sobald ich sie anklickte, öffnete sie sich aber es kam immer die Meldung-Kamera wird von anderer Anwendung benützt, beenden sie diese Anwendung. jedoch hatte ich keine Ahnung welches Programm die Cam besetzt haben könnte. Auch leuchtete das grüne Lämpchen nicht auf das mir anzeigt das die Cam in betrieb ist.
So vesuchte ich mit dem Supportprogramm etwas zu reparieren, scheine es aber noch schlimmer gemacht zu haben. jetzt öffnet sich die Cam gar nicht mehr. Im Gerätemanager jedoch wird die Cam als betriebsbereit geführt. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (16. Mai 2007)

williger am 16.05.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle. Folgendes Problem: die Cam funktionierte anfangs tadellos, vor kurzem konnte ich die Cam jedoch nicht mehr in Betrieb nehmen. Sobald ich sie anklickte, öffnete sie sich aber es kam immer die Meldung-Kamera wird von anderer Anwendung benützt, beenden sie diese Anwendung. jedoch hatte ich keine Ahnung welches Programm die Cam besetzt haben könnte. Auch leuchtete das grüne Lämpchen nicht auf das mir anzeigt das die Cam in betrieb ist.
> So vesuchte ich mit dem Supportprogramm etwas zu reparieren, scheine es aber noch schlimmer gemacht zu haben. jetzt öffnet sich die Cam gar nicht mehr. Im Gerätemanager jedoch wird die Cam als betriebsbereit geführt. Kann mir da jemand helfen?



komplett ausm Gerätemanager schmeissen (Treiber löschen) und nach nem reboot neu installieren


----------



## angie-52 (30. Mai 2007)

Cpt_Kirk am 16.05.2007 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> williger am 16.05.2007 20:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, hab das gleiche Problem (Acer Aspire 5670-Acer OrbiCam) Hab wie bereits beschrieben wurde, die Cam und die Treiber komplett gelöscht und neu installiert. Bekomme aber trotzdem immer wieder die gleiche Antwort/Meldung:
 "Die Kamera wird von einer anderen Anwendung genutzt, beenden sie diese Anwendung" 
Es läuft aber auch bei mir keine andere Anwendung die die Cam nutzt.
Bitte wer kann helfen???????


----------



## angie-52 (23. Juni 2007)

angie-52 am 30.05.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Cpt_Kirk am 16.05.2007 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






   Morgens und ein lautes freu    ,  dachte mir wenn ich das Glück habe meine Cam wieder nutzen zu können, kann ich vielleicht auch mal helfen. Ich hab den Acer Aspire 5670 mit integrierter Acer OrbiCam und diese lief ja nicht wie bereits bekannt war, da von anderer Anwendung genutzt. Welche Anwendung dies war hab ich nach langer Suche herausge-funden. So lag dies z. B. bei mir an dem Programm : Cyberlink Power Producer. Hab über die Systemsteuerung, Dienste und Systemstart dann folgendes deaktiviert: Cyberlink Power Producer Video. (stand aber abgekürzt da und muss halt jeder testen was er noch mit Video dort zu stehen hat)
Aber sage und schreibe läuft meine Cam seit der Deaktivierung ohne jegliche Probleme. Vielleicht eine kleine Hilfe um nicht so schnell aufzugeben für diejenigen die es noch nicht geschafft haben.


----------



## saba88chur (9. November 2007)

*Acer Aspire9302WSMI*

Hallo
Ich hatte dasselbe Problem. Aber anstatt direkt hierhin zu gehen, habe ich sie gelöscht. Nun kann ich die CAM  zwar immer noch öffnen, aber es zeigt nur noch ein graues Feld an, anstelle von mir. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?
Sollte ich eine CD für diese Cam haben? Hoffe ihr könt mir helfen

gruss
saba


----------

